# How do you deal with Multiple Tank Syndrome?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Without the wife kicking you out? 

I'm trying hard not to think about getting a new tank (we don't really have the space for it)...


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

I've found that the best way to deal with multiple tank syndrome is to buy another tank. Lol.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

You could always get a new wife too!!! Unfortunately I met my bf at aquarium club so he's an "enabler".


----------



## Cravenne (Nov 6, 2010)

Maybe your wife and my husband should get together....you and I could have a house FULL of fish tanks!!!!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Cravenne said:


> Maybe your wife and my husband should get together....you and I could have a house FULL of fish tanks!!!!


LOL, who needs furniture when you can have fish tanks, right?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Buy a new place with unfinished basement. The basement will be all yours (hopefully)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I think the greatest combatant of mts is to have a smaller sized tank where you can play around with new ideas and styles, starting over every few months. An experimental tank. This will keep things exciting without having every idea you want to execute becoming a big display tank that ultimately comes to a point where there's little left to work on it aside from maintenance and growth of what's in the tank... - thus leading to setting up "just on more tank" for your next idea.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

We're all bloody doomed. There is no cure for MTS.
I even dreamed of turning the entire city into water ways, all roads are rivers and I drive a boat to work, the bottom of my boat is made of acrylics and I get to set corals while I drive ... er ok I think I've said enough.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> We're all bloody doomed. There is no cure for MTS.


not true...hahaha.....

indulge in a time consuming academic program and VOILA!!! cured......I am actually trying to cut down on the # of tanks...hehehe...

though I have to admit this is only a temporary fix.


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

I thought getting a bigger tank would cure my obsession, so I went from a 40 gallon breeder to a 75 gallon high tech. I figured that would be enough. NOPE!. I now have a 10 gallon set up, a 5 itching, and a 25 calling my name as I type.

Sigh.....doomed.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Man...MTS is not easy to cope with but if you have a significant other who is not supportive of your hobby, it cures you quick lol.

Took me awhile but I've scaled down alot. Helps having less tanks as I'm able to focus more on the few that I have. I appreciate those tanks more as well.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think the biggest problem is getting too many tanks too fast and then you burn yourself out of the hobby. People tend to do this and then sell a bunch of tanks and then several years later they get the itch and go back at it. I know from personal experience. 

Issues are tanks are like Boats/Motorcycles to some people and they need to keep getting bigger. 

others it's like collecting stuff and hoarding and they need just one more.

IMO it is best to get one big tank and keep changing fish like underwear until you get it out of your system. 

A 90 gallon is your best bet you can almost keep 80% of all fish in it and it is the cheapest/biggest tank before the huge jump in price.

It is also easy to sell and easy to move around.

plus the non fishheads don't look at you like you lost your mind


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

90 gallons eh? I'll keep that figure in mind! 

I think one of the major causes of MTS is the fact that having an established aquarium isn't as fun as setting one up.


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

I find that the biggest help to deal with MTS are the hydro bills that follow suit.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

hmmm I started with a 

-55 FW cichlid Then bought a 

-38 Mix Angel/Guppy/Redtail/Mono For my Daughter Then

-20 quarantine then had Yellow Lab Fry

-10 for Yellow laps Untill i can put them in the 55 Then a 

-5 Sits on my Desk for guppies The All hell broke loose ANd i wanted a SW

-135 Mix reef/fish In the works.

Hi my name is JP and i need Help.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

montelovers said:


> I find that the biggest help to deal with MTS are the hydro bills that follow suit.


Yep! That is the only thing that has slowed me down.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Get rid of the wife and move the tanks into the dining room. Then start up some more in the basement that have been sitting unused.


----------



## anthropos (Nov 25, 2010)

It's called a PRENUP duh! LOL I don't know how to deal with MTS. I just bought a tank the other day and I'm already planning a second one because I have too many plants and I've always wanted some tiger barbs  It really is addictive.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

This might help with your MTS. 

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19555


----------



## anthropos (Nov 25, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> This might help with your MTS.
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19555


That probably won't help with the MTS, but I'm sure it will help with his wife problem  lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

anthropos said:


> That probably won't help with the MTS, but I'm sure it will help with his wife problem  lol


I think there is a disclaimer somewhere on the site about not being responsible for marital problems.


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Too Funny....*

...this thread is.

I sometimes dream I'm swimming in an artificially lit, meandering freshwater aquarium, like a five foot deep/ten foot across section of Amazon - masses of large vallisneria/schools of angelfish and cardinals. I want a room with walls like this...of course they'd be 8 ' by whatever....

I guess it's addiction. As it is I spend too much of my time gazing into glass and water.....and the strange looks I've gotten from people that hear of the time I spend fascinated by fish!!! Is it really so strange - some people treat sports the same way, same addiction/different object - and there are worse addictions so I guess we indulge.

Cheers

2 X 10's - quarantine and angelfish hatchery
1 X 20 T - for fave first picks 
1 X 30Hx - three clown loaches/pr of angels
1 X 72 - two pr. of angels/cardinals/corys/ember tetras/pencil fish/crypts divided by eggcrate - smaller fish get whole tank
2 X 35 T - rainbowfish/cory's/pr. of angels and angelfish grow out tank/platys/crypts


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I think there is a disclaimer somewhere on the site about not being responsible for marital problems.


Hell, they should put that disclaimer on fish tanks!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Explain to spouce when big tanks get together and fall in love, sometimes little tanks happen. Little tanks grow up into big tanks eventually. But there will always be little tanks.


----------

